# anyNode Detroit KVM LAUNCH - 50% OFF!



## scv (Nov 21, 2013)

*KVM Launch Sale - All KVM Plans 50% off*​*Use promo code "KVMLAUNCH" *​ ​*KVM-256*
$5.00/mo Only $2.50/mo

256MB Dedicated RAM
30GB Dedicated Storage
1 Core Fair-Share CPU
250GB Bandwidth
100Mbps Connection
1 IPv4 Address

*KVM-512*
$10.00/mo Only $5/mo

512MB Dedicated RAM
40GB Dedicated Storage
1 Core Fair-Share CPU
500GB Bandwidth
100Mbps Connection
1 IPv4 Address

*KVM-1024*
$20.00/mo Only $10/mo

1024MB Dedicated RAM
50GB Dedicated Storage
2 Cores Fair-Share CPU
1TB Bandwidth
100Mbps Connection
2 IPv4 Addresses

*KVM-2048*
$40.00/mo Only $20/mo

2048MB Dedicated RAM
60GB Dedicated Storage
2 Cores Fair-Share CPU
1.5TB Bandwidth
100Mbps connection
2 IPv4 Addresses

*KVM-4096*
$80.00/mo Only $40/mo

4096MB Dedicated RAM
70GB Dedicated Storage
2 Cores Fair-Share CPU
2TB Bandwidth
100Mbps connection
2 IPv4 Addresses
 ​ ​ ​Additional IPs are also available for *$0.50* *each* up to a maximum of 5.

*Network and Datacenter Information*

Our Detroit VPS services are hosted at 123.NET in Southfield, MI, just minutes from Detroit.

We operate our own network utilizing a fully redundant architecture. Upstream peers include the following:


10G Level 3 (Southfield, MI)
10G Global Crossing (Chicago, IL)
10G Cogent (Southfield, MI)
10G CenturyLink/Saavis (Ashburn, VA)
2.5G Comcast (Chicago, IL)
Atrato, Tinet, and Hurricane Electric
We also own and operate our own ASN - feel free to contact us if you need a BGP session or want to announce your own IP space!

Test IP: 162.217.177.254
Test Files: 10MB | 100MB

*Hardware Information*

Our nodes are spec'd with at least the following:


*2x* Intel Xeon L5520 at 2.26GHz
*72GB *DDR3 ECC RAM
*4x *WD Red 2TB Disks
Adaptec 5405 RAID controller
*Terms of Service/Acceptable Use Policy*

Our ToS and AUP are available at the following URLs:

*https://anynode**.net/tos*

*https://anynode**.net/aup*

*Custom Panel*

anyNode features an in-house panel, designed from the ground up with security in mind.

KVM support has just been integrated! Check our panel out below:













We are currently offering the following operating systems:

Linux


CentOS 6.4 x86_64 (Minimal)               
Debian 7.2 x86_64 (Net Install)           
Ubuntu 12.04.03 x86_64 (Full Installer)   
Arch Linux 2013.11 (Minimal)              
Fedora 19 x86_64 (Full Installer)         
Gentoo x86_64 (Minimal)                   
AsteriskNOW 3 x86_64 (Full Installer)     
BSD


DragonflyBSD 3.4.3 x86_64 (Full Installer)
NetBSD 6.1.2 x86_64 (Full Installer)      
OpenBSD 5.4 x86_64 (Full Installer)       
FreeBSD 9.2 x86_64 (Full Installer)     
Windows


Windows Server 2003 R2 x86                
Windows Server 2008 R2 x86_64             
Windows 7 x86_64                        
A license for Windows Server 2003 R2 is included.

Please note that you will need to provide your own license for Windows Server 2008 R2 and Windows 7.

*About anyNode*

anyNode.net is about more than just value, we are about rock solid reliability. Backed by our parent company Active Solutions Group, anyNode carries the experience of 10 years of business and over 20 years of combined technical know-how. The anyNode team believes in ground up integration that fits the needs of users. We refuse to settle for pre-packaged applications which are riddled with vulnerabilities and stability issues. Unlike other hosts, anyNode doesn't believe in shortcuts. We use a custom VPS management panel, quality hardware, and employ an invested, experienced staff.

*Contact Us*

Need to get in touch with us? Having an emergency and want to speak with a real person?

anyNode support is available *Monday through Friday, 9:00 AM to 5:00 PM EST/EDT*.

If you're experiencing a critical problem, feel free to call us any time.

*+1. 313.566.4166*

*[email protected]**.net*

*https://billing.anynode.net/*


----------



## Francisco (Nov 21, 2013)

Well done, boss!

Francisco


----------



## bfj (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks for the coupon, was looking for another KVM...for what reason I have no clue, but thanks for gladly taking my money!

*EDIT:*

Crap, I guess now I have to start thanking your posts too since you have leverage on me >.<


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Nov 21, 2013)

@scv Congratulations  

Do you by any chance support moneybookers for payment?


----------



## scv (Nov 21, 2013)

vRozenSch00n said:


> @scv Congratulations
> 
> Do you by any chance support moneybookers for payment?


At the moment we only support PayPal, and if absolutely necessary I can manually run CCs. I was under the impression Moneybookers shut down anyway? They changed names to 'Skrill' and apparently they support US accounts now. I may look into this if there's additional demand.


----------



## Francisco (Nov 22, 2013)

scv said:


> At the moment we only support PayPal, and if absolutely necessary I can manually run CCs. I was under the impression Moneybookers shut down anyway? They changed names to 'Skrill' and apparently they support US accounts now. I may look into this if there's additional demand.


Didn't they ban hosting companies?


----------



## NickM (Nov 22, 2013)

scv said:


> just minutes from Detroit


That's not really a selling point... What's the security like at the DC?


----------



## Francisco (Nov 22, 2013)

NickM said:


> That's not really a selling point... What's the security like at the DC?


"The racks are wrapped in kevlar" ?

Francisco


----------



## nunim (Nov 22, 2013)

No IPv6?


----------



## scv (Nov 22, 2013)

NickM said:


> That's not really a selling point... What's the security like at the DC?


I think the biggest security feature of the DC is that its on the second floor of the building and there's no freight elevator 

In all seriousness though, the facility is gated off and has three access control doors between the outside world and the DC. The cabinets are all locking and aren't flimsy/easy to break into (can't just pop the hinges off like the "locking" racks at HE FMT1).



nunim said:


> No IPv6?


We'll have IPv6 within the next week or so. Our OpenVZ v6 assignments are being handed out of the same /64 which is rather simple to manage, while our goal for KVM is to assign a /64 per unique customer. There is some code left to write but rest assured it's coming.


----------



## peterw (Nov 22, 2013)

Had to buy one. Hello Detroit!


----------



## Asim (Dec 1, 2013)

Any changes there will be another PAYMENT gateway? Amazon PAY? 2CO?


----------



## scv (Dec 3, 2013)

We are looking into adding new payment gateways. An announcement will be coming soon.


----------



## budi1413 (Dec 5, 2013)

Only 64 bit ISO installer available?


----------



## scv (Dec 5, 2013)

If you need 32 bit installs we can enable it on a case by case basis. Any distro not listed here can also be added on request.


----------

